# System Clock --> Hardware Clock

## d4h0od

How do i stop Gentoo from setting my hardware clock to my system clock/time ?

My time keeps getting messed up all the time... want Gentoo just to read the time from hardware ( bios ) clock and set system clock to that time and dont try to change hardware ( bios ) clock/time.

i got the time/date working after a while but as soon as i boot into windows it changes time and then everything gets messed up again...

i didnt have this problem with debian and there i think i remebered that i answered no to a question about setting hardware clock to system clock or something like that.

----------

## pjp

Been a while, so I could be mistaken.  Look in /etc/rc.conf and change/verify that CLOCK="local".

----------

## daos

IF you really want to stop the hardware clock updated, remove some lines from this file /etc/init.d/clock. Check for commands that update the hardware clock and commenting out by putting # at the beginning of those lines

----------

## d4h0od

tnx a lot both of u but replacing UTC with local in /etc/rc.conf worked fine =)

----------

